
Just Say No to Detroit - sarvesh
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB122669746125629365.html
======
blackguardx
"We would do better to set this money on fire rather than using it to keep
these dying firms on life support"

That is probably the best quote I've read in a very long time.

It's so true.

~~~
helveticaman
Yes, you would be doing better by torching the money. You'd restrain inflation
slightly.

